
NSA: Our spy programs don’t work or get use; can you permanently authorize them? - daddylonglegs
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/06/nsa_spy_programs/
======
jimbob45
I've heard that these programs are widely used for corporate espionage,
especially internationally. It would certainly make sense why they would have
been silently kept alive all these years.

The programs _should_ be permanently authorized so that they conversation
turns to one of repeal rather than, "I guess we'll repeal it when it comes
time to renew it in a few years", and then never repealing it.

------
stanski
Everyone is just going to make a bunch of noise and then promptly re-authorize
them. Easy-peasy.

~~~
zigzaggy
Exactly. I have written my senator and congressmen about this and similar
issues, and I always get very canned answers. Something like "we need to
support our military / law enforcement's ability to keep us safe" blah blah
blah. I realize it's a highly technical (relatively speaking) and very
specific issue, but I am trying to stay positive that people will begin paying
attention over time. I can't help but think if people really understood what
data is collected and how that data can be used, this would be a totally
different story. But as usual, this will fly just under the radar, get
reauthorized, and completely forgotten about by 99% of the population.

------
hackerrenews
Headline is misleading.

Politicians such as Feinstein appeal to constituents with their “public
disclosure” rhetoric.

Of course, the justifications are classified and need to be discussed behind
closed doors. It’s a spy program.

